# 6 truths of life



## chrismbee (Mar 16, 2011)

1. You cannot touch all your teeth with your tongue. 

  2. All idiots, after reading the first truth will try it. 

  3. The first truth is a lie. 

  4. You're smiling now because you're an idiot. 

  5. You soon will forward this to another idiot. 

  6. There's still a stupid smile on your face because you know the cycle will continue.


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

LMAO got me 


but then i admit im an idiot


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 16, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> 1. You cannot touch all your teeth with your tongue.
> 
> 2. All idiots, after reading the first truth will try it.
> 
> ...



Gotcha, I didn't touch my teeth, but it's still a good one, how many others will fall for this one, I wonder ?  Sheena


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Gotcha, I didn't touch my teeth, but it's still a good one, how many others will fall for this one, I wonder ?  Sheena



Not me, but I've learnt the ways of the Chris


----------



## Garthion (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't touch all my teeth, had one pulled 5 years ago after it got broken at work, I've gotten used to the gap now and would find it wierd to have a tooth back in it. So for me the first "Truth" is in fact True


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 16, 2011)

actually  - it's true for everyone - either their baby teeth will have already fallen out, or their "main" teeth won' have grown through yet...


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah you got me too, but even better I put it on facebook and my sister obviously only read the top bit and quickly posted "actually I can!" Roflmao!!


----------

